# Pivoting/portrait computer monitors



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone have or have used in the past a good pivoting (one that can be rotated to portrait instead of landscape) computer monitor? I'm looking for a smaller one (18 - 20" would be nice) and any first hand experiences would be great too.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the Dell one I use at work does it. A co-worker used it that way. Not sure you can get it anymore though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, a student in another lab at York had one of those dell monitors.

Ah, apparently they are still available:
http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...l.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=dhs&cs=cadhs1&sku=320-8321

Now to see if they'll buy me one


----------

